# Canadian Thanksgiving 2012



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Just finished baking the apple pies and bubbly-pies (both traditional and modern bubbly-pies) - they are cooling down awaiting the first bite!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you ship to the U.S.?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

They look great!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

From Wikipedia "A Day of General Thanksgiving to Almighty God for the bountiful harvest with which Canada has been blessed – to be observed on the 2nd Monday in October." I like the sounds of that! Happy Canadian Thanksgiving!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you all!

:kiss:


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Those look sooooooooooo good!

Happy Thanksgiving! :wave:


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving! Looks delish!


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

Everything looks yummy! Have a wonderful day!


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

After the celebration, could you post recipes for the pies, please.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

LilRedHen said:


> After the celebration, could you post recipes for the pies, please.


I believe that I had already posted the recipes in the recipe section. The pie-dough for the apple-pies is standard "TenderFlake" recipe with a tablespoon of cinnamon and tablespoon of nutmeg mixed into the dough before rolling out.

From memory only, my apple-pie filling

4 to 6 apples - Quartered, then pealed-n-cored, then quarters sliced into 3 long slices (nice-n-thick)

Mix: 1 cup white flour, 2 cup white sugar, tablespoon brown sugar, 2tsp cinnamon, 1 tsp nutmeg.

Directions: Toss apples in mixture, fill pie-crust bottom, put lid on top (lattice or solid with vent-holes), sprinkle cinnamon-sugar over everything, bake at 400°F for 15 minutes, turn oven down to 350°F for 45 minutes and enjoy once cooled.

When I get home tonight, if I made a mistake in my writing of this down, I'll edit the recipe for you.

The recipe for the BubblyPies comes from Anne McCafferey's book "The Guide to the DragonRiders of Pern" - http://www.amazon.com/Dragonlovers-Guide-Pern-Second-Edition/dp/0345412745

Basically, BubblyPies are upside-down blueberry tarts where the pie-dough is rolled-out, cut with large round cookie-cutter, blueberries spooned on top and then covered with another piece of pie-dough and pinched closed, baked at 350°F for about 22 minutes.


----------

